# Hairstyles



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

My husband has gone and booked a groomer to come and give Treacle the "works"
I am now speaking to him again [just] but I love the long look and do not want her to have too much cut off. Her hair is silky soft with no matts - she looks shaggy and needs to be able to see again!
Is there a good website with hairstyles for dogs [my husband is killing himself laughing at me as I type this!]
I want to show the groomer my ideal look for her rather than try to explain it!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

have you seen any photos of cockapoos on here that you like ? tell the groomer just a bath and a light trim


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:
I just have this image of Treacle sitting in a chair flicking through a magazine of doggy hair dos!


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

I know Ali - thats my view - she can choose her own style over a coffee!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Maybe people could post a picture of their cockapoo here then you can find a look you like.

I keep Flo quite short so maybe not what you are looking for...


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

As a groomer I can say a pic tells a thousand words. 
I groom a fair few cockapoos. 
There are comb/guard attachments like we " grade 3 etc" for our hair. 
The longest attachment is an eight. 
I'd go for an eight all over, six on the head and ears. All the sanitary areas and arm pits as short as u can go. 

This will give u a consistent cut for your dog to have, hair always grows back!

A pic will give u the face you want, I will try an upload some line drawings of face/ beard options from one of the popular grooming guides. 

Hope this helps. 
A


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Kendal may be able to help as well!


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

Happyad said:


> As a groomer I can say a pic tells a thousand words.
> I groom a fair few cockapoos.
> There are comb/guard attachments like we " grade 3 etc" for our hair.
> The longest attachment is an eight.
> ...


Hi,
I'm a hairdresser and have used clippers for many years, this is probably a silly question but I presume the grade attachments are different lengths to hairdressing clipper grades, and where do you get them from. The grooming clipper sets I've seen only seem to come with 4 grades. The websites I've looked on don't seem to show the 5-8 grades. I'm going to have a go at home grooming in-between having her done professionally to keep costs down (Although, I take a dim view of my clients having a go at doing their own hair!!!)
Pip X


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

PipE said:


> Hi,
> I'm a hairdresser and have used clippers for many years, this is probably a silly question but I presume the grade attachments are different lengths to hairdressing clipper grades, and where do you get them from. The grooming clipper sets I've seen only seem to come with 4 grades. The websites I've looked on don't seem to show the 5-8 grades. I'm going to have a go at home grooming in-between having her done professionally to keep costs down (Although, I take a dim view of my clients having a go at doing their own hair!!!)
> Pip X


I home groom and have listed all my stuff here including comb attachments that go from 1-8 http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/08/11/home-grooming-flo-diy/

Adam - Can you recommend a good slicker please? The cheap Mikki slicker I'm using doesn't get right through Flo's coat properly.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Happyad said:


> As a groomer I can say a pic tells a thousand words.
> I groom a fair few cockapoos.
> There are comb/guard attachments like we " grade 3 etc" for our hair.
> The longest attachment is an eight.
> ...





Happyad said:


> Kendal may be able to help as well!



aww thanks, im still learning i know what i like but i allso know it changes with the weather, a shorter coat in the winter does make life easier. 

very interested in your drawings, perhaps you could post some before and after shots of the next cockapoo you do? 


the beauty of our breed is that the coat grows back.


----------



## PipE (Aug 4, 2011)

embee said:


> I home groom and have listed all my stuff here including comb attachments that go from 1-8 http://www.mydogslife.co.uk/2011/08/11/home-grooming-flo-diy/
> 
> Adam - Can you recommend a good slicker please? The cheap Mikki slicker I'm using doesn't get right through Flo's coat properly.


Thankyou!!
I see a wish list coming on!
X


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

PipE said:


> Thankyou!!
> I see a wish list coming on!
> X


Now summers over maybe put a things things on your list for Santa. I'll be asking Santa to bring me some good quality thinning scissors and maybe a Les Poochs brush


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Mandy - Flo looks fabulous, you've done a brilliant job. I've been trying to keep Phoebe's coat groomed since it grew after her last scalping, hopefully by the time Izzy's adult coat is in I'll have got the hang of it! Are your clippers dog ones? I have human ones I'm using just now, grades are only from 1 -4


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

If she has no matts i would just ask for her to be combed etc and washed and maybe just get her face area trimmed,i think On the JD grooming video Julia cut Buzzs face nice she had his ears cut shorter rather then left longer and this gives the teddy bear look.Also id have the underneath clippered as you dont really see this area and this is the part that gets matted .


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

We kept Jess fairly short, this is the 13mm (biggest) guide on the Wahl clippers. We will let it grow out for the winter.


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Kendal
Here are some line drawing examples. 
It's from a book called notes from the grooming table, great crimbo gift!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Slicker brushes
Once a dog is on full adult coat you may need to update the slicker you use. 
http://www.groomers-online.com/prod...cker-brushes/794d9ad586c5424c99112b1984ae781a
This is a decent cost alternative to the les pooches slickers. 
This is a great website, if you order anything phone up and see if you can get a discount first!
A


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Happyad said:


> Kendal
> Here are some line drawing examples.
> It's from a book called notes from the grooming table, great crimbo gift!


oh i have toat book but not looked at it in years mum got it for me when i first started at the kennels, will go dig it out the cupbored


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

paul1959 said:


> We kept Jess fairly short, this is the 13mm (biggest) guide on the Wahl clippers. We will let it grow out for the winter.


Jess is lovely ... not dissimilar to my Maisie


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Ah thanks everyone - pictures are great - will post a before and after on - but I think the trim will just be her face and around her sanitary areas x


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

I like ours short too. Makes it easy to keep fluffy and clean. To save money, I cut both of them with scissors. I started doing a little a week on Dino, the puppy when we first got him at 10 weeks. He tends to have bad hair days fairly quickly so gets his face area cut almost ever two weeks. 
My daughter in law works at groomer so she does the detailing. She uses a small battery operated clippers for paws pads, privates and face.


----------



## paul1959 (Aug 3, 2010)

Mogdog said:


> Jess is lovely ... not dissimilar to my Maisie


Thank you, they are very alike!


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> Mandy - Flo looks fabulous, you've done a brilliant job. I've been trying to keep Phoebe's coat groomed since it grew after her last scalping, hopefully by the time Izzy's adult coat is in I'll have got the hang of it! Are your clippers dog ones? I have human ones I'm using just now, grades are only from 1 -4


Thank you - I expect a groomer would think she looks a bit rough but it does  I have dog clippers http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/271/andis-agc-single-speed-clippers but I think dog and human clippers are the same. They came with a number 10 blade then I just use comb attachments http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/1781/wahl-metal-snap-on-combs--set-of-8


----------



## embee (Dec 27, 2010)

Happyad said:


> Slicker brushes
> Once a dog is on full adult coat you may need to update the slicker you use.
> http://www.groomers-online.com/prod...cker-brushes/794d9ad586c5424c99112b1984ae781a
> This is a decent cost alternative to the les pooches slickers.
> ...


Thank you - perfect. Placing an order right now...


----------

